# Help guppy with raised scales!!!



## Miss_Donna (Nov 20, 2008)

As in the title i've got a female guppy that i noticed yesterday had white fur growing on her now today she has raised scales starting from her side fins also her bum looks swollen and really white...

any suggestions to what might be wrong 

Fluval Roma 200 litre...... 

Inhabitants......

7 Guppies

4 Platys

1 Clown Loach

1 Sucker Fish

2 fry 

Water Stats......(just done)

Ammonia - 0ppm

NO2 - 0ppm

NO3 - 5.o

PH high - 7.8


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Look up "dropsy" on the disease sites. Raised scales are a very bad sign.


----------

